# US Security Message



## hyper_janice (Jan 13, 2012)

dos_image.jpg


Date: November 8, 2012Date


Date: November 8, 2012


To: The U.S. Citizen Community

From: Embassy of the United States, Cairo

Subject: Security Message for U.S. Citizens No. 7: Demonstrations in Cairo on Friday, November 9

Embassy Cairo is aware of demonstrations scheduled for the afternoon and evening of Friday November 9th, which have the possibility of garnering significant participation from multiple Islamist groups. The demonstration’s main theme is how Sharia law will be integrated into the drafting of the new constitution. 

Embassy Cairo expects protestors to assemble in Tahrir Square in Cairo and Al Qaed Ibrahim mosque in Alexandria after Friday prayers. There is no indication that demonstrations will express anti-American sentiment or be directed at U.S. diplomatic facilities in Cairo or Alexandria. Traffic congestion in Garden City is expected to be heavy starting as early as 11:00 a.m. Friday and lasting throughout the day.

U.S. citizens should avoid areas where large gatherings may occur. Even demonstrations or events intended to be peaceful can turn confrontational and possibly escalate into violence. U.S. citizens in Egypt are urged to monitor local news reports and to plan their activities accordingly.

The Embassy reminds U.S. citizens to review their personal security plans and remain alert to their surroundings at all times in Egypt. For the latest security information, U.S. citizens traveling abroad should regularly monitor the Department of State’s Internet website where the Worldwide Caution, Country Specific Information for Egypt, Travel Warnings, and Travel Alerts, including the current Travel Alert for Egypt, can be found. You can also follow the Bureau of Consular Affairs on Twitter and on Facebook. You can also download our free Smart Traveler App available through iTunes and the Android market to have travel information at your fingertips. Up-to-date information on security can also be obtained by calling 1-888-407-4747 toll-free in the United States and Canada, or, for callers outside of the United States and Canada, on a regular toll-line at 1-202-501-4444. These numbers are available from 8:00 a.m. to 8:00 p.m. Eastern Time, Monday through Friday (except U.S. federal holidays). 
U.S. citizens are advised to maintain valid travel documents and enroll with the Department of State or the U.S. Embassy Cairo through the State Department’s Smart Traveler Enrollment Program website. If you enroll we can keep you up to date with important safety and security announcements and can also help your family and friends get in touch with you in an emergency. U.S. citizens without Internet access may enroll directly with the nearest U.S. Embassy or Consulate. 

For further information, U.S. citizens may call the Embassy’s American Citizens Services Unit at 2797-2301 during business hours, Sunday to Thursday from 8:00 a.m. until 4:30 p.m. Please refer to the American Citizens Services Facebook page at: www.facebook.com/USEmbassyCairoACS. For emergencies after business hours and on weekends and holidays, U.S. citizens can contact the Embassy Duty Officer via the Embassy switchboard at 2797-3300. The Embassy is located at 5 Tawfik Diab Street (formerly known as Latin America Street), Garden City, Cairo.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

it'll be a pro-Sharia rally, so I would keep away from the area regardless of nationality


----------

